# Substrat - ich kriege keins!!!



## patty4 (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo !

Nachdem ich mich über Substrate informiert habe und die Idee mit dem lehmigen Sand ganz gut fand, habe ich nun mal versucht, sowas zu bestellen...

ca. 25 Anrufe später muss ich sagen    

Sand mit Lehmanteil ist hier nicht zu kriegen ! Weder der Sand- und Kieshandel noch Baustoff- , Erd- , oder Natursteinlieferanten können das beschaffen...

Kommentare : "Ja, vor 30 Jahren, da gab es das..."

"Nein , unsere Sande sind ( selbstverständlich) völlig ohne jeden Lehmanteil..."

"Das kenne ich gar nicht...", "Ham´ wer nich, wolln´wer nich, kenn´mer nich... (die Kundin is´ wohl :crazy: )"

Ein Natursteinhändler wurde sogar richtig patzig...

Einige waren aber auch ganz hilfsbereit und haben versucht was alternatives anzubieten. Neben gewöhlichem gewaschenen Sand und Kies hier noch folgende Optionen:

1. *Schmutzkies *(klingt klasse, nicht war ?) Ist ein Fachbegriff für trocken abgebautes Sand-Kies - Erde Gemisch ( ist ohne Humus, hat aber Kiesel bis 32mm mit drin)

2. gelber oder roter *Mauersand *( ist gemahlener Sandstein, soll zwar kein Lehm drin sein, aber ist ja aus irgendeinem Grund rot bzw. gelb )

3. reiner *Lehm *- da müsste ich dann irgendwie basteln und selber matschen (oh je...). Oder einfach Lehmbrocken in den Teich stampfen und mit Sand abstreuen ????

4. ungewaschener *Flusssand *( soll zwar auch keinen Lehm enthalten, ist aber ungewaschen - irgendwie unlogisch)

Den Flusssand gehe ich mir heute mal anschauen.

Ansonsten: Hilfe !!! Wo kriege ich in Stuttgart geeignetes Teichsubstrat her ???

Bitte helft mir, ich möchte doch so gerne bald einpflanzen...

Viele Grüße
Patty


----------



## Eugen (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Substrat - ich kriege keins!!!*

Hi Patty,

auch wenn ich jetzt Schläge bekomme,: 
ich würde den Schmutzkies nehmen, mit Sand mischen und die großen Kiesel aussortieren.
Der Mauer(od.Maurer)sand ist wahrscheinlich mit Tonerde versetzt (daher die Farbe). Verdichtet sich zu sehr und deshalb auch nicht so der Bringer.

Ich hab damals Kies genommen und in den Flachzonen Erde und Sand rein.

Meine Pflanzen wachsen und Algen hab ich auch keine.
Die Diskussion über geeignetes Substrat ist für mich eine rein akademische.  
Wenn ich "schöne" Pflanzen haben will,brauch ich auch das entsprechende Substrat.
Tannenwedel braucht Schlamm,also bekommt er Schlamm
__ Iris,__ Rohrkolben und Co. können auch im Kies sitzen,wird nur schwierig,wenn man die teilen will.


----------



## Cletric (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Substrat - ich kriege keins!!!*

Hallo,

komme auch vom Raum Stuttgart und stand vor dem gleichen Problem -
mir wurde gesagt man kann das Zeug in Kiesgruben besorgen - war früher in der Nähe von Wernau obs da noch was gibt weiss ich ned.
Ich habe ganz normalen gewaschenen Flusssand grobe Körnung genommen
- geht auch - hat vielleicht noch den Vorteil dass man nicht immer soviel
Schmutz aufwirbelt und gammel kommt eh von den Blättern etc mit der Zeit
rein.
Hauke Erden in Aldingen kann sowas mischen das Problem ist dass die erst
ab 10 m3 sowas machen .


----------



## Sunflower (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Substrat - ich kriege keins!!!*

Hallo,

habe unseren Teich selbst ausgebuddelt, leider hatte wir überwiegend Lehm. Habe den Lehm fein säuberlich von den Steinen abgemacht und mit Sand vermischt.
Haben noch genügend da vom Lehm-Stein-Gemisch. Leider sehr weit weg von Dir. Nämlich in der Oberpfalz.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## patty4 (28. Juni 2007)

*Vielleicht gibts jetzt doch welches...*

Hallo und danke erst mal!

Nach nochmaligem Nachfragen habe ich jetzt doch eine Firma aufgetrieben, die Erdmischungen auch für Mengen von weniger als 10m³ macht.

Da lasse ich mir halt jetzt einfach Sand mit ein bischen Lehm mischen.

So 2-3m³ müssten ja wohl reichen für Teich und Bach.

Preis habe ich noch keinen - der Chef musste schnell noch seinen Gabelstapler reparieren gehen.... .

So ist das halt mit kleinen Firmen..... na,jedenfalls bin ich jetzt doch beruhigt.

Wird wohl doch was mit Einpflanzen nächste Woche...

Liebe Grüße
Patty


----------



## patty4 (11. Juli 2007)

*Nun habe ich mein Teichsubstrat*

Hallo nochmal!

Hier noch der Abschlußbericht.

Ich habe mir das Teichsubstrat jetzt mischen lassen. 

Von der Firma Stuttgarter Humusdünger Riegraf - die mischen auch Mengen von weniger als 10m² (und liefern es sogar...)

Der Name täuscht - sie sind weder in Stuttgart ( sondern in Remseck) noch machen sie nur Humusdünger....

Gemischt haben sie mir 3m³ Sand mit bis zu 20% Lehmanteil. Es wurde zwar vermahlen, aber teilweise sind doch noch Lehmbrocken zu sehen. Sehr ordentliche Qualität - gelb, ohne Humusanteile oder Wurzeln. Sieht gut teichgeeignet aus. Kostenpunkt 36Euro /t zzgl. MWst. - das ist doppelt soviel wie reiner Sand kostet, aber eine gewisse menge an Arbeitsaufwand hatten sie ja doch damit.....

Ich glaube die Pflanzen werden sich da sehr wohl fühlen - ob es im Hinblick auf evtl. zukünftige Fische so sinnvoll war, weiß ich noch nicht..... ( aber ein ordentlicher Bewuchs war mir im Moment halt einfach wichtiger).

Momentan hält die Wassertrübung noch recht lange an - mal sehen, wie sich das entwickelt ( Bild habe ich in einem anderen Beitrag, weiß aber noch nicht,wie ich dahin verlinken kann..)

Ach ja - ich bin mit der genannten Firma weder verwandt noch verschwägert und kriege auch keine Provision - ist nur ein Hinweis für alle , die hier zukünftig im Raum Stuttgart vor dem gleichen Problem stehen. 

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## RWH (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Substrat - ich kriege keins!!!*

TIPP:
Lehm gibt es gut aufbereitet als "Baulehm", von Anbietern, die z.B. Fachwerkhäuser mit Lehm ausfachen. Dieser kostet etwa 30-40€ die To. 

Bausand kostet dann 10-18€ die Tonne, wenn man die Schubkarren füllt kann man auch mischen.
Gruß Karin und Ralf


----------



## jule (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin ja gerade daran den Teich zu verschönern... ich bin ebenfalls aus der Stuttgarter-Ecke und ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem 

Nun ist der Beitrag zwar schon etwas älter aber am Montag werde ich mal versuchen im oben genannten Betrieb anzurufen. Vielleicht hat aber in zwischen jemand noch eine Idee... 

Lehmkies bekommt man hier so nicht. Baulehm habe ich ebenfalls keine Erfolge. Im Baumarkt gibt es Sand und Kies (im Baustoffhandel auch als Schüttware) aber was ist da nun gut? was nimmt man am besten? Ich habe hier im Ort einen Steinbruch - die haben etwas weiter weg auch ein Kieswerk... 

Ich habe gestern gesehen, dass im Linken Teil vom Teich gar keine Bodengestaltung da ist, blanke Folie, am Boden und den Wänden - dazu diese riesen Seerose und ein Töpfchen mit einer __ Sumpfdotterblume  

Spielsand habe ich vom Topfen der anderen Pflanzen noch da, den auf den Boden streuen ist aber ja auch sinnfrei wie ich gelesen habe. Der wird nur richtig fies dreckig... 

   und ich würde doch so gerne weiter machen... HILLFEEEEEE


----------

